# Dashboard ABS Light on & ESP Off & Brake Lights not working



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Xtrail 2.5 Petrol automatic 2004 79000miles

I was *reversing* my car yesterday after cleaning it to put it back into it's normal parking position. Had to brake suddenly due to other traffic and.....

*The ABS light has appeared ON the Dashboar together with the ESP OFF. There is also the skidding light ON*.

Otherwise the car is driving ok but I now realise in addition *The rear brake lights are no longer working.*

Checked brake light fuse under the dashboard which appear ok.

Anyone else with experience of this fault /know what this dashboard error code means

BTW tried a search on the forums but only came across the common fault ABS/4WD dashboard lights issue relating to faulty abs sensor 

Thanks


----------



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

update: problem traced to faulty brake light switch which after adjusting clearance per workshop manual has now resolved problem.


----------

